# Valve cover gasket - spark plug seals



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

I'll have to replace my valve cover (VC) gasket soon, but all of the local auto parts stores don't include the spark plug tube seals, stating "Spark plug tube seals not included/cannot be serviced." Should I keep searching for a set that does include these? Another question - can I replace the screws with bolts and if so, what size? Thanks, guys.

1999 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.6L w/ 140k miles

---

Edit: Ok I'm reading that the seals can't be replaced with the plastic VC. Can I get away with just replacing the gasket and little rectangular piece or should I look into buying a new cover or go to a junk dealer for an aluminum VC?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Plug tube seals - If they don't leak, let it ride. Just replace the gasket and call it good.
Replace screws w/ bolts? Sure why not. Not sure exactly what size they are. Take them to the local hardware store and put 'em in the little bolt/nut size finder thing and have fun. Just don't overtorque them when you put 'em in.


----------



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Cool deal. I don't have a torque screwdriver, so I'd either have to be gentle and gauge the tightness by feel or buy a beam-type torque wrench for a couple bucks and use bolts. At least that's the plan; I can't do anything today because everyone is closed on Christmas.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, don't really need to get those torque values exact. Just snug, two fingers on a screwdriver/nut-driver, and that's about it. Any more than that and you'll distort the plastic cover and cause leaks rather than prevent them. Just tight enough to not leak.
What? Everybody's closed on Christmas? What kind of deal is that? WTF?


----------



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Pretty sure auto stores are close; even retail needs a day off. I blame myself though; it's not until the last minute I discover something (like last night) to get fixed and it's too late in the day.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I didn't take off my GA cover, but if they are the same as the SR cover bolts I would say dont replace them with generic bolts. 
The SR ones are shouldered so they tighten the gasket by compressing the rubber till the shoulder hits, that's it.


----------



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Did it last week, but had to do it over again because I didn't use RTV sealant at the corners where the gasket does a half-circle. Helps to read a manual. So far, so good. Thanks.


----------

